# [BRICK] MEM_MAP Blank



## shaviman (Oct 8, 2011)

im passing trough extrem frustrating moments right now !

Here's The problem

I Flashed the Liquid ICS v 1.5 .. i test it and i really dont like it.. so i decided to flash another rom... VXR Beta 1.5 this time ... i did the regular steps.
Get into Recovery
wipe data/cache
wipe cache
wipe dalvik
install zip from sd card
romname.zip
reboot

after a moment of surprise i saw a bootloader error... someting like bad programming so i decided to make an sbf to froyo ( like i always do when i get a problem )

using the rsd lite ... but the process appears to be interrumped, and another Error appears in the bootloader Screen :

Bootloader
30.04
Err:A5,70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB

, I just tried to flash a lot of others sbf files.. and no results.. the same error persits..
any idea ? i really dislikes the idea of flashing the 621 sfb ( that i think may works ) because in this way i cannot flash the mexican baseband of the droid x...hope u can helpe dudes


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Try sbfing to 605 using the linux disc method if that doesn't work you may be out of luck

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## shunyong03 (May 27, 2012)

Maybe you must have to flash 621sbf,many of my friends around me have the same problem,flashed 621 then 809 then root,DX works with no error.


----------



## shaviman (Oct 8, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> Maybe you must have to flash 621sbf,many of my friends around me have the same problem,flashed 621 then 809 then root,DX works with no error.


i think that may works.. but i have a horrific problem...
if i sbf to 621 i cant get back froyo, and with out the possibility of froyo i cant flash the Baseband of my Carrier.. because it are older than the Gingerbread Basebands..

i dont know if a baseband file can be update with no modify the content?


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

The Linux method does not overwrite the baseband

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## shaviman (Oct 8, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> The Linux method does not overwrite the baseband
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


if i install the .621 sbf with linux method it wont change the baseband?


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

You need to use the .604 ISO. It won't overwrite the baseband.

Sent from my Liquid X


----------



## shaviman (Oct 8, 2011)

newmanx4 said:


> You need to use the .604 ISO. It won't overwrite the baseband.
> 
> Sent from my Liquid X


do u think that my baseband could be changed in the failed attempts to flash another sbfs?


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

If you sbf to .605 then you can still sbf to froyo but im not sure why you want to? However if you sbf to .605 make sure you re-download vxr beta 1.5 and from stock use droidxbootstrap or droid2bootstrap to flash the rom. Then once your on vxr you need to get rom manager and flash cwm. Everything should go smoothly.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaviman (Oct 8, 2011)

i cant flash to 605... i tried and fail..

the reason to want back to froyo is because im in mexico, we use a different baseband that you Verizon users.. so , i need to change the baseband and it appears to be possible only in froyo, ...

when i have a problem i do that:

SBF to froyo .340
Root
Install D2Bootstrap
Get into recovery
Flash Ginger 605
Flash Iusacell Baseband ( exactly after been flashed Ginger without exit recovery )
Reboot

then the ##Program
change SPC
activate in *228

and done

thats why i need get back in froyo


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

shaviman said:


> im passing trough extrem frustrating moments right now !
> 
> Here's The problem
> 
> ...


After a quick check on the rom you tried to flash, did you happen to try the 'All-In-One" version of VXR 1.5? On the release info it states this:

All-In-One update (*Be careful...if you install this zip it will update you to .621 if your on .605 you have been warned)*

So if you flashed that one, it updated your system to 621, you will have to use a 621 (or 604) SBF to unbrick but ONLY as a last resort. Try SBFing to Froyo or 605 Gingerbread first. If you get the SAME bootloader errors, then you're stuck on 621 and have to SBF to it.

As for your radio, what carrier are you on? You might still be able to manually program your radio to work on your carrier. I suggest everyone be wary when flashing zips; Open the zip and check for files such as; "boot.img" This is a kernel update, potential brick. "bp.img" This is a radio update, if it's alone, it might not hurt, but usually comes with kernel updates. "mbm.img" Boot manager/boot loader... afraid... very.
These are just a few files that can really screw things up, although NORMALLY not included in custom roms (except All-in-ones or 'upgrade' packs that specify a system upgrade).

IF you happen to be forced to SBF to 621, http://rootzwiki.com...-proper-kernel/ Here is my complete guide to get you up to rooted 621 with proper kernel (original method left you with the 604 kernel), from there we can look into radio options.

I would suggest in your own time; looking up PRL files (Preferred Roaming List for carrier specific towers) for your carrier, data information (such as login string and passwords; i.e. @vzw3g.com is verizon's login string for data and vzw is the password), Generally, PRL files will get you talk/text after you call activation (unless the carrier cannot OTA program) then you have to manually input the data login and password to get Data (1x or 3G)

EDIT: http://free4universe.wordpress.com/2011/12/31/configuracion-3g-para-droid-x-en-iusacell/ This seems to have all the required information for getting 3g on a verizon DX to work on the Iusacell network. I had to use a translator but it seems correct.







If you need help, just ask. I've manually programmed the radio many times.


----------

